# Lost all my contacts- this means YOU.



## Bendixontherails (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey, 

I lost your number. Yes, I'm talking to you. 

I broke the screen on my phone, have another now with same number, but if you are someone who's number I had, I no longer have it. 

If you wish to remedy this, PM me your #.

Bx.


----------



## wartomods (Oct 22, 2009)

i am pretty sure this doesnt mean me


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 28, 2009)

same here, but if you want it anyways, let me know.


----------



## Livingpastense (Oct 28, 2009)

not me


----------

